# Gaslow parts - price comparison



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

Over the last couple of weeks I've been pricing up a possible Gaslow system and thought that the info might be of interest.

Cost includes 2x 6kg refillable cylinders / filling kit / 2nd cylinder connection hose / auto-changeover valve / 2x stainless steel hoses / Euro-Italian-French adapters / filling kit bracket / 2nd cylinder 90 deg adapter.

Costs inc. VAT (parts only) from various suppliers:

Motorcaravanning.co.uk - £419 (inc. free delivery + 5% discount voucher (worth £21) against future purchases)    

Gaslow - £466 (inc £10 delivery - they said they would supply direct)

Waudby - £473 (inc delivery based on weight - £6 up to 30kg)

Outdoorbits - £488 (inc £63 delivery :? :? - only delivery option offered on website)

Individual parts costs varied little between companies (except for Gaslow who quoted a much higher price for the cylinders) - the delivery charge from Outdoorbits is (ahem!) eyecatching (or is that eye-watering).

Mike


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gaslow*

Useful info for those in the market place.

Russell


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

lol the delivery for Gaslow parts on Outdoorbits would be £12 all in, so your quote would actually be £437 all in (its all because the shop software isn't clever enough to know that a bulk order of one type of product doesn't accumulate ad infinitum and is capped instead.)


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gaslow*

Nuke - is that the actual price or is there a subscriber discount at that price?

Russell


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

haven't checked Russell, just took the price that Mike quoted above, discounts will apply on any prices that aren't already discounted down 

I also price match where possible as well and should be able to match those prices above not including that voucher (only 2 days left to get one of those though  )


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

nukeadmin said:


> (its all because the shop software isn't clever enough to know that a bulk order of one type of product doesn't accumulate ad infinitum and is capped instead.)


That's why I didn't buy from you over a year ago and told you so. Others have told you so.

Either that crap software is making you a lot of money ( in which case it isn't crap ) or it's costing you a lot of money. Only you know this.

I do know that this is not the time for apologising for overcharging.


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

nukeadmin said:


> lol the delivery for Gaslow parts on Outdoorbits would be £12 all in, so your quote would actually be £437 all in (its all because the shop software isn't clever enough to know that a bulk order of one type of product doesn't accumulate ad infinitum and is capped instead.)


Hi

Thanks for the clarification.

I would have thought this might cost you a sale or two!

Initially, I think I found an option that estimated delivery cost (at least that's what I wrote on my spreadsheet) which gave a cost of £33.40. Then I followed the Shipping & Deivery link on the website which says:

"Rates depend upon weight and are calculated at checkout"

so I entered all the bits into the order page and got, at checkout, a delivery cost of £63.39 and a message saying that that was the only delivery option available for the order.

I did try to check the prices and had phoned the number on your website several times over two days but couldn't get an answer.

Does weight play any part in the shipping cost? If not, is there a simple guide somewhere that I could use to work out delivery cost in the future.

Mike


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

nukeadmin said:


> haven't checked Russell, just took the price that Mike quoted above, discounts will apply on any prices that aren't already discounted down
> 
> I also price match where possible as well and should be able to match those prices above not including that voucher (only 2 days left to get one of those though  )


Nuke/Russell

I did try to get a price with and without logging in as a subscriber, but I don't think it made any difference.

Mike


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Its worth a look at www.fesautogas.co.uk who also do the full range of vapor take off tankes, bottles, alugas etc.. They have been around for a bit and are aiming to pick up the MTH business.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thanks for that link, I have sent them an email.

cabby


----------



## Alan23 (Apr 29, 2008)

I researched this a few months ago and CAK tanks had competitive prices. Their price list is on their webpage and they were very helpful on the phone.
Alan


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Just for information as we are on the subject (partly) of delivery off internet orders.

Ours are capped at £6-95 maximum and free delivery on all orders over £150

Peter


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Johns Cross*

Hi

In respect of Johns Cross and a bit off topic, I phoned them the other day to check prices on a load of Fiamma stuff. Some items were half - yes half price of certain other dealers. The lady at the end of the blower knew what she was talking about too.

I will order after the holiday period.

Russell


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

comments noted about the shipping costs being confusing on Gaslow products, I have appended a note on the main gaslow bottles page to reflect this for future customers


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Johns Cross*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> In respect of Johns Cross and a bit off topic, I phoned them the other day,
> The lady at the end of the blower knew what she was talking about too.
> Russell


Thanks Russell, I will pass that along.

Peter


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

This the answer I have so far received.will update as and when.

Thanks for the E-mail.

I will reply as soon as I can but please note our office closes for Christmas holiday at 4.30pm on Friday 12th December and Reopens at 9 am Monday 5th January.

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.

Local rate tel 0845 230 1819
Local rate fax on 0845 230 1829.

Normal BT rate 01286 882097

FES Autogas Team


----------

